# Loons



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

this guy was about 100 yards or more away from me when he went down. about 2 minutes later he popped up right in front of me. i frantically fumbled for my phone to take a picture and got a few off but unfortunately it focused on the kayak instead of him. Ive never had the opportunity to see one quite that close and i must say it was one of the most beautiful animals ive ever seen in person in the wild. i was also shocked by how big they really are up close. made my day.
















listening to them every night and morning has been amazing as well. if anyone else has some cool pictures then lets see them.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice shots. Had three set in off the back of my boat this past weekend as I was trolling. Love watching them set in from flight flat on their stomachs. Such cool birds


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

Lake bellaire near torch lake is a loon haven. They are everywhere calling all day long, it is awesome.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Cool pics. I have seen some on Fremont Lake and a bunch on Long Lake in Traverse City.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Many of the smaller lakes by me has them on every year. Last week I had one with little ones on it back come up about 3 foot from my boat. They are fun to watch


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

They went from rare to see to rare not to see on most of the lakes I fish, still always cool to see em...


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Whenever I have seen them while fishing, the fishing has stopped, instantly. I once was reeling in a bluegill and had a loon chasing it underwater, took me a second to realize exactly what it was! My first thought was "***!!" Then it surfaced and I connected the dots.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> They went from rare to see to rare not to see on most of the lakes I fish, still always cool to see em...


We use to troll for salmon between Port Sheldon and Saugatuck right after the ice went out and would see flocks of 25 to 50 all the time out in the lake.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I would not be too concerned about loons eating fish as I would about those darn cormorants decimating fish populations...


----------



## turkeytamer41 (Mar 13, 2006)

listening to them every night and morning has been amazing as well. if anyone else has some cool pictures then lets see them.[/QUOTE]


FishMichv2 said:


> this guy was about 100 yards or more away from me when he went down. about 2 minutes later he popped up right in front of me. i frantically fumbled for my phone to take a picture and got a few off but unfortunately it focused on the kayak instead of him. Ive never had the opportunity to see one quite that close and i must say it was one of the most beautiful animals ive ever seen in person in the wild. i was also shocked by how big they really are up close. made my day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


took this pic. north of Atlanta


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

We have resident loons on Higgins. And hope there always will be


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

We have a resident family (2 adults, and a duckling) on the lake our cabin is on. It is great to hear them calling throughout the day. Last year we had a "posse" of 7 Loons, all diving, half-flying, and playing with each other, 30 yards off the end of our dock. I had never seen so many Loons together, and hadn't seen them play like that, either. At first I thought it was a couple Loons fighting with a bunch of Geese.  But only for a couple seconds. 

I agree, they weren't real common when I grew up, in the 60's and 70's. I always saw a few, here and there, but not all over, like they are now.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

This guy has been hanging around Lake Avalon by himself all year. Was out fishing the other day and noticed he found himself a girlfriend.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

turkeytamer nice photo.


----------

